# Germany: Orchid Show Aachen 12-13-14 April



## Marc (Dec 31, 2012)

> Hallo," an alle Orchideenfreunde Aachen und Umgebung!"
> 
> Neuer Standort "Albert Vahle Halle" Albert Sevais Allee 50 (Nähe Reittunierplatz)
> 
> ...



Vendors:



> Aussteller-Liste:
> 
> Orchideen-Züchter-Gärtner sowie Orchideen-Vereine die Teilnehmen.
> 
> ...



I will be there on Friday the 12th of April.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Marc!!! I must say that I prefered the dates and place of the past shows (earlier in the year, in the municiple greenhouses)! I am not yet sure if I will make it this time, also because of Dresden, where I definitely intend to go this year! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2013)

Orchidarium und Alpenpflanzen Schronen Daleiden has closed unfortunately and wont be present.
They will be replaced by Orchideeen Reinhart from the Netherlands.

But a more important question, whose going? I will be there on Friday morning, I expect to be there with my father somewere between 9 and 10. 

If anyone is going please let me know. oke:


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 4, 2013)

We will visit this exhibition on Saturday morning with my club, the COW Enghien Belgium. I have pre-order some plants by Hans Luke (Lc Aloha Case and Oncidium forbessii) .


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

Photos please!


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Photos please!



a good idea 

Have fun


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2013)

In the car on my way to Aachen right now.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2013)

Marc said:


> In the car on my way to Aachen right now.



Hope you have/had a good time there Marc!!!! Maybe you show some pics of the new exhibit place!! Thanks!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't take any pictures at all, I must say that I was happy I went there but the venue wasn't something to get excited about.

It was a horse sports arena, there was actually to much room, sales stands and show stands were so far apart that it was really lacking as far as "atmosphere" was concerned. The heating was turned of as well. My father told me that the old location was a lot better.

Another let down for the visitors was that Ecuagenera wasn't there. Picked up something about issues with paperwork getting lost...... 

I did pick up two nice plants though, a mature exul and a mature villosum which looks like it will break up in two plants when I repot it.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2013)

Marc said:


> ...
> It was a horse sports arena, there was actually to much room, sales stands and show stands were so far apart that it was really lacking as far as "atmosphere" was concerned. The heating was turned of as well. *My father told me that the old location was a lot better.
> *



That's what I was afraid of !!! Hard to beat the 'old' location !!



> Another let down for the visitors was that Ecuagenera wasn't there. Picked up something about issues with paperwork getting lost......
> 
> I did pick up two nice plants though, a *mature exul and a mature villosum *which looks like it will break up in two plants when I repot it.



:clap:

Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some pictures taken at this exhibition:













I confirm what was previously said and I am also a little bit disappointed after having seen this exhibition. Concerning sellers: far too many hybrids which we can buy in garden centers are proposed for sale.


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Concerning sellers: far too many hybrids which we can buy in garden centers are proposed for sale.



Very true a lot of the sales stands included 50% or more garden center garbage ( Phalaenopsis hybrid, Dendr monile hybrids etc. ) Orchideen Reinhard from the Netherlands brought only garden center crap with him to this show.


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

great pics thanks for sharing with us


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad about the outcome. How was the pedestrian traffic? A lot of people or not?


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 18, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Too bad about the outcome. How was the pedestrian traffic? A lot of people or not?


Not to much Saturday morning but the quantity of visitors increased when we left around midday. After noon we visited the historic center of Aachen and its very nice cathedral.


----------

